# Could this be the worst film ever?



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

LOL... Just... LOL

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi724476185/


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No it won't be as bad as open water....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its already been done,Anchorman.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

bigmc said:


> No it won't be as bad as open water....


Might have a point there..

Is there a point where a film is so bad it becomes good?


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea because they become so laughable they might as well fit into the comedy category lol


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Although I didnt think Open Water was a great or even good film I couldnt put it in a worst film ever category. Hasnt anyone seen Robin Hood:Men in Tights? I walked out of the cinema halfway through it was that bad. The Lincoln film does look ridiculous though.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

If you want to know about bad movies check these two out.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2043757/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1958067/


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ross said:


> Its already been done,Anchorman.


HOW DARE YOU!!!! Haha! How now brown cow!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Miglior said:


> HOW DARE YOU!!!! Haha! How now brown cow!


Its so bad it _just_ managed to watch it,never again.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I like the tag line are you a patriot or a vampire I used to like vampire films ever since I watched salems lot as a kid but now since the ****wit twilight ******** everyone is jumping on the bandwagin and producing dross

As for so bad it's good "Dog Soldiers" had me howling with laughter


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Critters has got to be up there with the "so bad its good" films 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090887/


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

dog soldiers is a good film as its very tongue in cheek with the action and humour. Such as the dog eating one of the soldiers' intestines following a werewolf attack. quality


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

L4CKL said:


> dog soldiers is a good film as its very tongue in cheek with the action and humour. Such as the dog eating one of the soldiers' intestines following a werewolf attack. quality


Now I quite enjoyed "Dog Soldiers" It's more in the vein of an old 'B' movie than a main feature. Very tongue in cheek in places, but good fun.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross said:


> Its already been done,Anchorman.


You are kidding, right?!?!?


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

No way!
Quantum of Solice - without a doubt:thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

clearly none of you have ever seen sharktopus or birdemic


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

L4CKL said:


> dog soldiers is a good film as its very tongue in cheek with the action and humour. Such as the dog eating one of the soldiers' intestines following a werewolf attack. quality


Sausages!!!! :lol:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Anchorman was amazing!!!!!!

Megashark Vs Giant Octopus not so good.... 

There are loads of those low budget films now though, not sure why they actually bother really!!


----------

